# The Funniest Command (Grimm)



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Grimm's overexuberance has scared the pants off of me quite a few times, truly intimidated and unsettled me. (strong exuberant young dog, slightly disabled handler) So, since Grimm is such an enthusiastic fella, I decided to make peace with this attribute.

While Grimm was offlead and could not physically unsettle me by being exuberant, I taught a typical Grimm behavior as a command: 

I taught Grimm to joyfully SPRINNNGGG into the air at a command: "YIPPIEEE!!"









He springs skyward, _achieves maximum hangtime_, his body in an inverted "U," then he plummets earthward again to immediately SPROOOIIIINNNNGGG skyward again, back and neck arched downwards, _unbelieveabe hangtime!_

DH Ulrich refers to this as his "Gummiwolf" impression. (a cross between a wolf and a rubber ball, maybe?)

This is HARD to photograph. My cheap digital cam has a "delay."








Here he is doing "YIPPIEE!!" away from me-- he gets incredibly high off the ground each time he springs, _he levitates I swear_, but we were on an extreme slope upwards, so it doesn't show how high he gets before landing on stiff legs to SPROOOING back upwards for his mondo hangtime.

Grimm LOVES this command: "Yippiee!!"



















Gearing up for another "Yippiee!!"










And here is some of "Yippiee!!" in the forest..



















Sorry these aren't clear. Anyway, we found a way for me to make peace with Grimm's exuberant side, and he gets to indulge that exuberance with a funny command we both laugh with pure joy during. YIPPIEE!!







I do correct him if he lets out an overexuberant, bossy-sounding HUGE bark at the beginning of it, though.







But mostly, we just have a blast, he gets to burn energy and do what feels fun to him!









PS-- NEVER say this in the house LOL!!


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

thats funny! you should take a video of it!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

That would be an AWESOME video!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

LOL yes-- I have to get this on the video setting of the cam! LOL!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great pics!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

LOL Yeah... don't say it in the house!!! He is too funny!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

YIPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

woo hoo Grimm!! cute fur butt!!
those were great Patti


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

What a way to turn something that was negative into something positive! 

Way to go Grimm and Patti!!


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

hahaha That sounds exactly like what Brenna does at the door when she wants in. When I let her out she goes and does her business and then runs to the door and springs up and down up and down until I let her in. If I leave her out there for a while she gets a pretty good workout in. haha

It really is hard to photograph, in this pic I think she's on her way down, she has been known to get high enough that her ears reach beyond the top window pane.


----------



## KAKZooKpr (Jul 6, 2002)

> Quote:This is HARD to photograph. My cheap digital cam has a "delay."


My camera has a delay as well. I have learned to anticipate an action and to have my finger partially depressing the button so it's already focused. All I have to do at the right moment is finish the "click". I have managed to catch quite a few funny moments that I would have lost with the delay.

By the way, where you are walking Grimm is just beautiful, but looks very cold!









Kristina


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

YIPPEEEE!!!!









I can't wait to see a video of this Patti. This sounds so funny.


----------

